# [solved] Oracle 10g auf Gentoo

## hunter1977

Hallo,

ich habe im Gentoo Wiki eine Anleitung für die Installation von Oracle10g unter Gentoo gefunden, aber leider komme ich nicht weiter.

Ich kann den Installer nicht starten:

Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint:

```

Starting Oracle Universal Installer...

Checking installer requirements...

Checking operating system version: must be redhat-3, SuSE-9, redhat-4, UnitedLinux-1.0, asianux-1 or asianux-2

                                      Failed <<<<

>>> Ignoring required pre-requisite failures. Continuing...

Preparing to launch Oracle Universal Installer from /tmp/OraInstall2005-09-16_04-29-10PM. Please wait ...Error: could not find libjava.so

Error: could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment.

```

Ich habe das JDK 1.4.2 installiert und habe auch die Anleitung unter: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Oracle_10g befolgt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?Last edited by hunter1977 on Mon Oct 03, 2005 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fauli

Du könntest mal versuchen, mit "java-config" die zu benutzende Java-VM einzustellen.

----------

## fortytwo

Hi!

Ich schreibe gerade von meinem neuen mda pro, daher nur kurz  :Smile: 

such mal nach der seite von werner puschitz. dort findest du ein argument für den installer, um die orüfumg des os zu umgehen. denn genau das ist dein problem: oracle kemmt gentoo nicht  :Smile: 

vg, juergen

----------

## blu3bird

Ansonsten sollte es auch ein

```
echo "Red Hat Enterprise Linux WS release 3" > /etc/redhat-release
```

 tun  :Wink: 

und vielleicht während der installation /etc/gentoo-release verstecken, damit der böhse installer es nicht findet *g*

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Also ich habe am Samstag Oracle 10 mit Hilfe der Wiki-Anleitung ohne größere Probleme installieren können, mit installiertem Java SDK 1.5. Ein Problem hatte ich nur am Anfang beim Anlegen der Datenbank mit dbca. Da hatte ich aber einfach im Wiki dem Punkt zur libaio überlesen.

Ich habe jetzt aber ein ganz anderes Problem. Den Oracle-User möchte ich wirklich zum Verwalten der Oracle-Installation benutzen, deshalb habe ich einen 2. User anglegt zum Arbeiten mit der DB. Da fängt es aber schon an, sqlplus geht schon mal nicht beim dem neuen User (bei dem Oracle-User schon). Beim Start von sqlplus kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Error 6 initializing SQL*Plus

Message file sp1<lang>.msb not foundexport | grep ORACLE_HOME

SP2-0750: You may need to set ORACLE_HOME to your Oracle software directory

```

Wenn ich nach der Fehlermeldung gehe ist die Umgebungs-Variable für ORACLE_HOME nicht gesetzt, ist aber:

```
export | grep ORACLE_HOME

declare -x ORACLE_HOME="/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1"

```

Der Library-Pfad und die Oracle-SID sind auch gesetzt (Tip habe ich über Oracle-Metalink gefunden):

```
export | grep LD_

declare -x LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1/lib:/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1/lib32"

export | grep ORACLE_SID

declare -x ORACLE_SID="NOSTROMO"

```

Um überhaupt bis zu dieser Fehlermeldung zu kommen musste ich 2 libs unter $ORACLE_HOME/libs für alle User lesbar machen. Selbes habe ich auch mit den msg-Dateien von sqlplus gemacht:

```
~/product/10.2.0.1/sqlplus/mesg $ ls -l

insgesamt 256

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall   4096 22. Jun 04:02 cpyd.msb

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall   4096 22. Jun 04:02 cpyus.msb

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall   4369 17. Jun 10:55 cpyus.msg

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall  14336 22. Jun 04:02 sp1d.msb

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall  11776 22. Jun 04:02 sp1us.msb

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall  17273 17. Jun 10:55 sp1us.msg

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall  36352 22. Jun 04:02 sp2d.msb

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall  31744 22. Jun 04:02 sp2us.msb

-rw-r--r--  1 oracle oinstall 126498 17. Jun 10:56 sp2us.msg

```

Hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte? Vielleicht doch noch was ganz einfaches übersehen? Schon mal Danke für Tips!

Ach ja, vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch noch ein gutes Tool wie Toad unter Windoze für Linux?

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## hunter1977

Tja, ich habe da ein merkwürdiges Phänomen gefunden.

Ich habe einen Rechner vor einiger Zeit per stage1 installiert. Auf diesem Rechner habe ich das jdk-1.4.8 installiert und siehe da

ich kann den installer von Oracle starten

Ich habe jedoch einen DB-Rechner den ich per stage3 installiert habe und dort ebenfalls das jdk-1-4.8 installiert habe. 

Hier kann ich den installer von Oracle nicht starten!

Tja, das verstehe ich leider nicht, kann mir das jemand erklären?

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Also ich habe mein System nach dieser Anleitung hier installiert: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319349.html

Habe noch mal nachgeguckt, also ich habe einmal das Java SDK 1.5.0.05 und einmal 1.4.2.09. Das 1.4er Java benutze ich aber nur für Packete die mit dem 1.5er nicht compiliert werden. In der Umgebung ist 1.5 eingerichtet:

```
java-config -L

[sun-jdk-1.4.2.09] "Sun JDK 1.4.2.09" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.4.2.09)

[sun-jdk-1.5.0.05] "Sun JDK 1.5.0.05" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.5.0.05) *
```

Aber das müsste eigentlich eh egal sein, der Installer benutzt ja das Java das von Oracle mit geliefert wird. Guck mal unter /tmp in den Order der bei der Fehlermeldung angegeben wird und da unter jre/1.4.2/lib/i386/ ob da die libjava.so vorhanden ist.

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## hunter1977

Hi,

so ich habe jetzt endlich die Datenbank installiert, allerdings läuft mein Listener nicht.

Ich habe auch ein Problem, das 99oracle Skript auszuführen:

```

ORACLE_BASE=/opt/oracle

ORACLE_HOME=$ORACLE_BASE/product/10.1.0.3

ORACLE_SID=''YOURSID''

ORACLE_TERM=xterm

ORACLE_OWNER=oracle

TNS_ADMIN=$ORACLE_HOME/network/admin

NLS_LANG=AMERICAN_AMERICA.WE8ISO8859P1

ORA_NLS10=$ORACLE_HOME/nls/data

CLASSPATH=$ORACLE_HOME/jdbc/lib/classes12.zip

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$ORACLE_HOME/lib:$ORACLE_HOME/lib32

DISABLE_HUGETLBFS=1

PATH=$ORACLE_HOME/bin

ROOTPATH=$ORACLE_HOME/bin

LDPATH=$ORACLE_HOME/lib:$ORACLE_HOME/lib32

```

```

!!! Invalid token (not "=") ORACLE_TERM

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 11, in ?

    portage.env_update()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 501, in env_update

    myconfig=getconfig(root+"etc/env.d/"+x)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 273, in getconfig

    raise e.__class__, str(e)+" in "+mycfg

Exception: ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /etc/env.d/99oracle: line 4 in /etc/env.d/99oracle

```

Hat jemand diesen Fehler auch bei der Installation gehabt und kann mir einen Tipp geben?

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Woran lag es den nun?

Trage mal deine Datenbank-SID unter ORACLE_SID=''YOURSID'' ein. Wenn du das aus dem Howto kopiert hast sind das Hochkommata. Ist aber falsch, es müssen Anführungsstriche sein! Deshalb die Fehlermeldung. Für die Sprache habe ich das hier genommen: NLS_LANG=GERMAN_GERMANY.WE8ISO8859P15

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## hunter1977

Tja, das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. Ich habe einfach RC1 genommen von der 10g und siehe da ich konnte das installieren.

Danke, das mit dem Hochkommata war es auch.

Kannst du noch deine listener.ora und tnsnames.ora posten.

Danke für die Hilfe.

Hunter

----------

## s.hase

Die sollten ja zusammen mit der Datenbank angelegt werden.

tnsnames.ora:

```

# tnsnames.ora Network Configuration File: /opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1/network/admin/tnsnames.ora

# Generated by Oracle configuration tools.

NOSTROMO =

  (DESCRIPTION =

    (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = SULACO)(PORT = 1521))

    (CONNECT_DATA =

      (SERVER = DEDICATED)

      (SERVICE_NAME = NOSTROMO)

    )

  )

```

listener.ora:

```

LISTENER =

 (DESCRIPTION_LIST =

   (DESCRIPTION =

     (ADDRESS_LIST =

       (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = SULACO)(PORT = 1521))

     )

    )

  )

```

Die listener.ora hatte ich aber von Hand selber angelegt als ich zu ersten mal mit dbca keine neue Datenbank anlegen konnte und versucht hatte ob der listener dazu laufen muss. Hoffe mal das ist so alles richtig, war alles aus dem Kopf. Du musst natürlich SULACO durch deinen Rechernamen und NOSTROMO durch deine Oracle-SID ersetzen.

Wo ich noch ein Problem habe ist mit iSQL*Plus. Wenn ich den Server mit dem Script aus dem Howto starte kommt zwar die Meldung erfolgreich gestartet. Der Server läuft jedoch nicht, ich muss ihn danach nochmal von Hand starten. Hm, und beim Start der Datenbank selber kommt am Anfang noch die Meldung "Failed to auto-start Oracle Net Listene using /ade/vikrkuma_new/oracle/bin/tnslsnr". Macht zwar nichts, irritiert mich aber doch etwas.

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## chrib

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal drangehen Oracle 10g unter Gentoo zu installieren. Viel schlimmer als unter AIX 5.2 kann es nicht sein. Mal gucken, vielleicht hab ich ja am Wochenende Zeit dafür.

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Also ich hatte bisher nur Oracle 8.1.7i unter Suse8.1 und Oracle 9i unter AIX 5 installiert. Im Vergleich dazu war die Installation unter Gentoo eigentlich relativ unproblematisch. Das Howto ist doch sehr hilfreich.

Wenn halt jetzt das Problem mit dem "fehlenden" Oracle bei anderen Benutzern nicht wäre. Bei der Installation von tora (scheint genau das Tool zu sein was suche, ähnlich wie Toad) kommt der selbe Fehler wie wenn ich versuche sqlplus bei einem anderen User als oracle zu starten   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## chrib

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also ich hatte bisher nur Oracle 8.1.7i unter Suse8.1 und Oracle 9i unter AIX 5 installiert. Im Vergleich dazu war die Installation unter Gentoo eigentlich relativ unproblematisch. Das Howto ist doch sehr hilfreich.

 

Eins der Probleme bei 10g ist unter AIX, dass der Installer 5.2 nicht als unterstützes Betriebssystem erkennt. Ok, gibts ja zum Glück nen Option um den Check zu ignorieren. Dummerweise installiert AIX 5.2 nicht mehr diverse Bibliotheken mit (mm etc.), was beim linken von Oracle dann auch wieder zu Problemen führt. Aber das ganze wird jetzt zu sehr OT.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn halt jetzt das Problem mit dem "fehlenden" Oracle bei anderen Benutzern nicht wäre. Bei der Installation von tora (scheint genau das Tool zu sein was suche, ähnlich wie Toad) kommt der selbe Fehler wie wenn ich versuche sqlplus bei einem anderen User als oracle zu starten  
> 
> 

 

Alle Environmentvariablen wie ORACLE_BASE, ORACLE_HOME etc sind auch für andere Benutzer richtig gesetzt?

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

 *chrib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alle Environmentvariablen wie ORACLE_BASE, ORACLE_HOME etc sind auch fï¿½r andere Benutzer richtig gesetzt?

 

Also ich denke schon! Es werden ja die selben Variablen benutzt wie fÃ¼r den Oracle-User:

```
hase@sulaco ~ $ export | grep ORA

declare -x ORACLE_BASE="/opt/oracle"

declare -x ORACLE_HOME="/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1"

declare -x ORACLE_OWNER="oracle"

declare -x ORACLE_SID="NOSTROMO"

declare -x ORACLE_TERM="xterm"

declare -x ORA_NLS10="/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1/nls/data"
```

Hier nochmal der Fehler:

```
hase@sulaco ~ $ sqlplus hase@nostromo

Error 6 initializing SQL*Plus

Message file sp1<lang>.msb not found

SP2-0750: You may need to set ORACLE_HOME to your Oracle software directory
```

Die Dateirechte sind auch so gesetzt das ein normaler User drauf zugreifen kann. Einmal fÃ¼r die Libs $ORACLE_HOME/libs/libsqlplus.so, libclntsh.so.10.1 und libnnz10.so und fÃ¼r die Message-Dateien unter $ORACLE_HOME/sqlplus/mesg (bei den Ordnern natÃ¼rlich genau so). Ich habe jetzt schon den User in die Gruppen oinstall und dba gepackt und dazu mal ein chmod -R a+r $ORACLE_HOME gemacht. Hat aber nichts geÃ¤ndert   :Sad: 

Wenn ich als root tora mit Oracle-UnterstÃ¼tzung installieren will funktioniert es natÃ¼rlich auch nicht:

```
checking for Oracle ... /opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1

checking for Oracle version ... sulaco tora #      
```

Habe jetzt mal die neueste Version 1.3.18 aus Portage versucht zu installieren, da kommt immerhin ne andere Fehlermeldung:

```
checking for oracle... /opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1

checking oci works... configure: error: Couldn't compile and run a simpile OCI app.

      Try setting ORACLE_HOME or check config.log.

      Otherwise, make sure ORACLE_HOME/lib is in /etc/ld.so.conf or LD_LIBRARY_PATH

```

Beides was in der Fehlermeldung steht in bei mir der Fall und aus dem config.log werde ich nicht unbedingt schlauer.

```
sulaco tmp # export | grep LD_

declare -x LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1/lib:/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0.1/lib32"

```

Hm, langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus was ich noch probieren kÃ¶nnte!

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## hunter1977

Also, Datenbank läuft jetzt und den Enterprise Manager kann ich schön über Webinterface erreichen.

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## hunter1977

So, ich habe gerade wieder versucht Oracle 10g auf einer VMWare zu installieren.

Jetzt bekomme ich schon wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass er libjava.so nicht finden kann.

Ich habe mal im /tmp/ nachgeschaut und siehe da in  jre/1.4.2/lib/i386/ liegt kein libjava.so.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

 *hunter1977 wrote:*   

> So, ich habe gerade wieder versucht Oracle 10g auf einer VMWare zu installieren.
> 
> Jetzt bekomme ich schon wieder die Fehlermeldung, dass er libjava.so nicht finden kann.
> 
> Ich habe mal im /tmp/ nachgeschaut und siehe da in  jre/1.4.2/lib/i386/ liegt kein libjava.so.
> ...

 

Ich hatte hier im Forum vor kurzem eine Lösung gesehen, da hatte einer einfach den Pfad zum Java-JRE von Oracle in einer der Installations-Dateien auf das lokal installierte Java "umgebogen". So auf die schnelle habe ich das jetzt nicht wieder gefunden. Mußt halt nur mal nach Oracle im Forum suchen. Vielleicht hilft das dann. Oder halt selber suchen in welcher Datei der Java-Pfad festgelegt wird.

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## hunter1977

Falls du es finden solltest, bitte posten. 

Danke und Gruß Hunter

----------

